# Color fade



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I have an 10 month dark brown mini. He shows no signs of fading yet. When I picked him up at the breeder's his dam and sire were there. They were still dark brown at around 6 years old. I would love to hear from other brown poodle owners regarding their brown poodles fading or not, when and how the fading began. I'm hoping Rembrandt stays dark brown but whatever shade of brown he ends up is fine with me too.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Hibbert started fading a lot earlier than that. He started with a softball sized patch of lighter hair on his lower back and it spread from there. He had started noticeably fading all over by about 10 months old or so.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a black Tpoo and she has many white hairs throughout her coat. Her mom also has a lot of white hairs on her face and topknot. Her mom is much older and still has a very nice inky black coat. Branna is three and has lovely inky black pigment just like her mom. I can shave her face with a 40 and she still looks inky black. She has gotten a lot more random white hairs through her coat though. I think some people would call her a Bad Black. But I love her just the way she is. Don't tell anyone because she would be embarrassed (lol, jk) but she has a couple spots of dark silver in between the pads on her feet and a small patch on her inner thigh in the area that gets shaved for a sani trim. She got it from her father, he is a dark silver. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Hibbert started fading a lot earlier than that. He started with a softball sized patch of lighter hair on his lower back and it spread from there. He had started noticeably fading all over by about 10 months old or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hibbert's coloring is stunning! You should post a few pictures here, to show the fading process!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a brown mini. I was told his sire was brought in from Alaska because he was noted for holding his color. I did at a later date meet Jazz's maternal grandmother who was elderly and very faded. However, Jazz is now over three and though he is not the very deep brown he was as a puppy, he is clearly brown all over without any fading or dramatic grey patches. Sometimes when his coat gets very long there is a little grey tinge to an area of his top knot which you can see on these pictures I think. It goes away though after he is groomed.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of Jazz now and of when he was a puppy.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks all.

Both my dog's parents were black so I don't get any info there and the breeder ws not breeding for color so she did not venture an opinion as to final color. 

Jazz is a pretty dog. I suspect mine might end up about that color but so far, dark brown except for an occasional white hair over the eye.

I have read that poodles reach their final color by age 2. I dont know when the fade starts though.


More pictures, everyone! I love pictures!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Snarky was so dark as a puppy that he looked black in some of his pictures. I'm not really sure when he started getting lighter. He spends so much time outdoors that I was never sure whether his color was really fading or if he was just dusty and sun-bleached. Then I got him a low maintenance drip dry buzz cut at age 3. He emerged from the groomers the color of weathered teak wood. He has grown out with lots of white hairs mixed in with the brown. Since he's parti-colored anyway, I don't know if the white hairs are due to fading or creep from his spots.


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Lou said:


> Hibbert's coloring is stunning! You should post a few pictures here, to show the fading process!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I can't because of the app photo upload problem. :-( Interested people can check out his 52 weeks thread though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> I can't because of the app photo upload problem. :-( Interested people can check out his 52 weeks thread though!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mmmm try uninstalling it and downloading it again , it worked for me 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saunders (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 17 week old toy who was a very dark brown when I picked her up at 8 weeks. But now, after her first grooming, her body and legs are the color of cocoa. Her ears and head are still darker brown. I don't see white mixed in, just a lighter color.


----------



## TammyQ (Feb 10, 2012)

My Hudson is just over two years old, and he has faded to a very cool shade of a lighter brown on his body. His legs, tail and head are still darker, but I suppose those may fade eventually. I am still trying to figure out how to attach a photo.....


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

all that jazz said:


> Here is a picture of Jazz now and of when he was a puppy.


Jazz is gorgeous!!!! I like his color now better than when he was a puppy. Don't get me wrong he was adorable then and even better looking now, but I just love the rich redish-brown color he turned.


----------

